# BSOD after memory installed



## NautTboy (Oct 20, 2008)

Why is it so difficult to install ram on win10?
I see a lot of thread similar to mine with different suggestion and outcome.

MB: Gigabyte ga-ma785gm-us2h
CPU: Unlocked AMD x4 955 
RAM: OZC 2gb X 2 DDR2-6400 @2.2v (4gb total)
Windows 7, free upgrade to 10

After:
Replaced RAM with 4GB x 2 DDR2-6400 @1.8v (8gb total)
BSOD occurred. BIOS sees it at 8GB. After playing with it in Bios it worked.

Installed another identical 8Gb. SOB BSOD again. Here I go again swapping back and forth. Not even my original 4gb works. Back and forth.... finally got my new 8GB working again and afraid to insert another 8gb without correct procedure. I have never go through such an installation like this, before it would just be plugs and play.

Oh yes, RAM is tested good.

What would I look for, is a driver for RAMS?


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Gigabyte's Supported Memory List for GA-MA785GM-US2H


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

What was your version of Windows 7/10? is it *32bit* or *64bit* windows?


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

Oh yeah! 32 bit won't recognise more than 4gb.

Am I right spunk?


----------



## NautTboy (Oct 20, 2008)

64bit of course. I did mentioned on last sentence the 8gb working again.



SpywareDr said:


> Gigabyte's Supported Memory List for GA-MA785GM-US2H


 i believed that's the list of memory that was tested. I have ocz2t800 that wasn't on the list that has/still work since i built the pc.

Again, using Samsung 4gb x 2 and working. wanting to add another 2 to make it 16. What should i do before before turning off pc and pop it in there and boot up without BSOD?


----------



## NautTboy (Oct 20, 2008)

just did another test via windows 10 and report 0 error.
current ram info


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Are the 2x4 and the 1x8 sticks perfectly matched?

Unmatched RAM would definitely cause BSODs.

What is the BSOD bugcheck (STOP error)? 0x1a, 0x4e, etc...

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## NautTboy (Oct 20, 2008)

Dang it! As I expected. Tried again last night to add the additional 8gb IDENTICAL ram and BSOD except this time, I'm unable to get it back working. Everything I did I got Bad System Config Info. Thank god I have a partition that was empty. I have 500gb worth of videos and pictures. Started reinstalling windows 7 with 8gb installed. I will try to add the addition 8gb when I get home and see if win7 will take it.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

It'll never run right with the wrong RAM.

If you want perfect performance, you need to start with a foundation of perfectly compatible hardware. Anything less can cause endless problems.


----------



## NautTboy (Oct 20, 2008)

I agree with the perfect performance. 
I just thought hey, spec meets the requirement, why shouldn't it work? Else, those 3rd oem manufactorer would be out of business.

What I don't get was the incompatible ram(not going to say bad ram) ruin my windows system. Usually if you have a bad ram, just put the good one back in. Not my case, even my good one(running since 2010) won't boot up right.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Take it back down to bare bones on a table. Nothing but motherboard (on a non-conductive surface), CPU (w/heatsink), RAM, PSU, video, keyboard and mouse. Now see if it will boot into the BIOS. If not, try different PSU and/or RAM. Once you do get into the BIOS, reset the BIOS to factory default. 

Now try running an Operating System (*nix) from a bootable USB flash drive. Exercise it some (web) and then leave it running overnight. If it's still where you left it the night before, power down, hook up your drive with Windows on it and try the same, (exercise it, web, games, whatever), and leave it running overnight. If it's fine the next morning, power down and reassemble everything back in the case. As you continue beyond the bare minimum to run though, only add one or two pieces of hardware at a time and then test to make sure what was added isn't causing problems. You get the idea ...


----------



## NautTboy (Oct 20, 2008)

I'm positive its the RAM. I might just take it apart anyway for cleaning


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

If the RAM is not compatible, no amount of fiddling with software or other hardware. (with the exception of the motherboard of course), is going to resolve the problem. You need guaranteed compatible RAM. Crucial US | DRAM, Solid State Drive (SSD) & Memory Upgrades


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

NautTboy said:


> What I don't get was the incompatible ram(not going to say bad ram) ruin my windows system.


Bad or incompatible RAM can't "ruin" a Windows installation.

That's why it bluescreens - to save the Windows installation.



NautTboy said:


> Everything I did I got Bad System Config Info. Thank god I have a partition that was empty. ...


What does that mean?

Did you get an error message stating that the system configuration was bad?

Registry files are kept in *C:\Windows\System32\config*.

It's always advisable to replace all of the RAM when upgrading to assure a perfect match. Adding a stick like you have done often leads to system problems.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`

*EDIT:* Do you have any mini kernel memory dumps from the BSODs?

\windows\minidump

If so, run - http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...ions-windows-10-8-1-8-7-and-vista-452654.html

Attach the ZIP file to your next post.



`


----------



## NautTboy (Oct 20, 2008)

i was able to reinstall win7. 
i'd download the app and ran it in win7. Is it suppose to pickup win10 BSOD on Drive D:? Can't run the apps there cause remember, BSOD. No, no safe mode either. 
Waiting for Tasks to complete
Waiting for Tasks to complete
Waiting for Tasks to complete
Waiting for Tasks to complete
Waiting for Tasks to complete.....20x


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi. . .

The "waiting for..." messages from the app are usually caused by Microsoft's msinfo32 app as it tries to write out the WERCON (Windows Error Reporting) section. It tells me that your system has recorded a lot of errors over the years. It really is of no consequence as 99% of the app ran and provided output.

There were no kernel memory dump files in the attached zip file nor did the Event Viewer record and BSODs. I don't know what to tell you here, especially if you have personally seen the blue screen.

Three of these errors showed up for the first time today (July 21) -

```
[FONT=Lucida Console]The driver detected a controller error on \Device\Harddisk1\DR4.
The driver detected a controller error on \Device\Harddisk1\DR4.
The driver detected a controller error on \Device\Harddisk1\DR4.
[/FONT]
```
Run *chkdsk /r* on both of your drives.

Run SeaTools for DOS, LONG test - on both drives - https://www.sysnative.com/forums/hardware-tutorials/4072-hard-drive-hdd-diagnostics.html

Regards. . .

jcgriff2




`


----------



## jdsmort (Jul 29, 2008)

Interesting to see this problem.. I have never seen BSOD in W10 before relating to this.. but I will say I noted the voltages of memory used appeared different.. low voltage for one set... so quite likely it is either a Bios or MB problem.. most likely a Bios setting relating to Ram type, or voltage of same....
I would add, I generally only use one variety of ram, and always stick to same type (never mix voltage types) but have never had any problem when adding extra ram to any computers.


----------



## NautTboy (Oct 20, 2008)

Been busy with house haven't had time to fix it yet. So far running fine with win7 with the new 8gb of ram. Not sure where I saw how-to fix. Ones that copy and paste files to /system32 and such. I want to try that for windows 10. When I boot up, I still get option to boot into.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Part of the Windows installation procedure determines what hardware is currently in the computer and then installs drivers and software compatible with that particular hardware setup.

So, if you simply "_copy and paste files to /system32 and such_" from a system that does not have *identical* hardware, you're inviting BSODs ... and that's assuming it will even be able to boot Windows.


----------



## NautTboy (Oct 20, 2008)

OK, i'll just stop right here clean up the old windows directories and save pix and vids. I'll follow up with my other thread on RE-install free windows 10.


----------



## NautTboy (Oct 20, 2008)

I forgot to update.
Did you guys know that when you install the free windows 10, it created a (I thought) a temp directory? Well, there was a directory and I click install and it reinstall windows 10 again.
When I searched, I did not find anything as this. Only to do this do that, that I was going to try and perform.


----------

